# skyway.



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Me and a few others making a weekend trip down to tampa this weekend. Anybody here a reguler skyway firherman?? :fishing:


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

ask bigmike over the message board on skywaypiers.com.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

My buddy went last weekend and send the fishing was slow to say the least...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I got us a "local guide" in the works, Chet...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yeup.. I fish the skyway often...  im on the famous board..lol.. Fishing is real slow right now..But there are some nice! sized gags out in the wrecks and there on the prowl..
In the shallows though there getting some reds and specks.. And silver trout at night..
Its mostly a crap shoot for the gags...


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Ok less then 24 hours and The SSC will invade Skyway:fishing::fishing: Prepare for rain wind.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Good luck Nick. Wish I could make it.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Should be great fishing... When you curse the rain... I will be working...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Just my humble opinion of course, but Skyway sucks about 98% of the time. Be glad to see if you find otherwise. Should you be lucky enough to show up on the 2% of the time, post pics or nobody will believe it. G/L


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Just my humble opinion of course, but Skyway sucks about 98% of the time.


You've never been fishing with the SSC. Fishing with those guys never sucks....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> You've never been fishing with the SSC. Fishing with those guys never sucks....


Ain't that the TRUTH!!!!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I will await the SSC Skyway pics then


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Suffice it to say that we had a HELL of a good time at The Skyway...EFG was a most gracious host, and it is absolutely the nicest, and friendliest staffed pier I've ever seen.

Lots of fish caught, and the best Grouper was a 31 incher, caught by a well known local, called Scooter.

Skyway is a class act all around, and a great place that I will return to as often as possible. 

One weekend doesn't do it justice. We need to rent a big RV and go back for a week....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Scooter can flat out fish, I wonder if those wheels give him an advantage.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for coming down guys.. It was a blast!
Cant wait till i get a chance to come up yall's way and test out the Yaking
We caught some fish.. But even better we all got along and compaired techniques.. Still lost on that Magging thing.. But am intrigued to see how it works..
Glad everyone made it home safely. 

Next trip should be better fishing.. April on.. Thats the better fishing times.. When there's Kings,Big Spanish,Sharks,Grouper, Mango snapper, Sheepshead, All 3 versions of trout.
I surely love that pier.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Now I don't know scooter but....

From my experience it would take about a week to catch the same amount of fish there as you could catch in a day by being more selective of your fishing hole. Of course, unless you luck up and hit it on one of those 2% days. 

You gents gonna post pics of the adventure?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Now I don't know scooter but....
> 
> From my experience it would take about a week to catch the same amount of fish there as you could catch in a day by being more selective of your fishing hole. Of course, unless you luck up and hit it on one of those 2% days.
> 
> You gents gonna post pics of the adventure?


Nah, you'd just find something wrong with them, too. None of us were wearing suits, to start with.. 

You're right, KZ, Skyway sucks...Don't ever go there...What were we thinking???


But we sure had a good trip...


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

KodiakZach Fishing never sucks some days are just better then others. 

Maybe everytime you have fished skyway you went on bad days and only fished 2% of the good holes on the good day.

Every inch of water has had a fish swim in it. You have to be fishing to catch a fish and know matter how much you think you know about fishing you will never know enough.

Yes Scoooter can fish. EFG Thanks for the company. And the SSC Will visit agine


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Nah, you'd just find something wrong with them, too. None of us were wearing suits, to start with..



Rob, You owe me a new wireless keyboard now  Damn that was funny!

It's like any pier, except it 's like 3 liknked together...Just gotta know where to drop your baits. Actually 98% of any pier sucks. If you don't know where to fish from (or how) I could see where you might be put off. It's a big place.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Went 4 for 5 on kings there once. Still my best day of kingfishing from a pier to date.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Honestly.. We caught fish... In late january....I had a nice supper sunday evening..
Its a great place to fish.. We probably could have gotten more glamorous species.. but we set up shop in one spot and got to know each other...Then the weather turned south.. and wasnt much we could do.. 
We all had Smiles All day and night.!
Beats sitting at home talking smack online...
Cant catch no fish from the computer room.. Gotta get out..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Im SSC and glad to be!!! Great bunch of guys who when together no matter where, it never sucs.......aint no pier or beach or such a thing that sucs when your fishing!!!!!!!!! and thats a required belief for membership!!!!!!!! *here here now clinch county neighbor * I see something that does suc..... how bout you????????!!!!!!!! By the way pm me your number via ssc sammy asked for it and i realized i didnt even have it.

Steve,

Your stomping grounds rock man and thank you for your *exceptional knowledge *and help that you shared with us! Great host............and..............uh........see ya over their if ya know what i mean.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Rock on Brother!.. We WILL fish again !.. My old lady is regretting she didnt join us.. Darn ole Aunt Flow...lol..
Hey we all traded info.. thats what Good Fisherman do... But i was a bit embarrassed we didnt get more than we did.. But I was Pleased to see Smiles all day.... It was A friggin blast.. Next time yall come my way ill be more prepared.. and put yall on fish!.. But lets make it after April!.. 
If any of yall wanna email me
[email protected]
Or if ya use yahoo messenger.. its just eaglesfanguy
Hit me up


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

:fishing:If skyway was all that great of a place to fish, I'd have to think you would put up some pics and let them do the talking instead of poking fun at a huge azz largemouth I caught in my work clothes. If you will remember, I included the pics BTW, which is a little more convincing than me simply posting a report "telling you" about how great my backyard pond is 

Now, back to what I was saying, Skyway sucks most of the time. Sorry if the SSC disagrees, but look at the reports that come outta there. That place is far from a great place to fish. I theorize after my trips there is that there is just too damn much water and pilings to try and find any fish predictably. The only exception to that rule is if you fish there every day and know exactly where the good rock piles are for grouper. 

I'm just saying, there are ton of better places to fish over there, over here, and down south that don't require knowledge of every rockpile beforehand to be able to produce. And silly as it might sound, if I am going to drive all the way over there, I want a spot that can produce with better than 2% odds.

And Emanuel, you know you were there that 2% of the time when you got those kings. Hell, I'd be sold on a place if I had a day like you had that one time. But let's be honest, how many reports like that come from that pier throughout the year? Maybe a couple weeks when the kings come through. I'm not saying it's a bad place with no fish... I just think from past experience that there are far better locations to predictably pinpoint fish off a pier other than Skyway.

All that matters is that yall were:

1.) Fishing
2.) Having a good time

although number 3 would have been a good addition:

3.) Catch decent fish


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

P.S. I'm not trying to argue with the almighty Southern Salt Command, Lord knows I've done enough of that in the past. I've got the flu and I'm taking some stupid cold medicine that makes me feel cuckoo


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

pew wee this bait cooler stinks!!:--|


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I actually got into the kings two weeks in a row. One night before the sun came up, I netted some monster shrimp that went home to the grill. Skyway is a good place to fish, if you know what you're doing. I'd say it was better than 2%, although I have been skunked there.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> P.S. I'm not trying to argue with the almighty Southern Salt Command, Lord knows I've done enough of that in the past. I've got the flu and I'm taking some stupid cold medicine that makes me feel cuckoo


 The Almighty Southern Salt Command accepts your apollogy and fully understands your disdain for the Skyway pier 

Your right, It is a HUGE place and can be intimidating to the average angler on his first trip there. 

I could say that Sunglow pier sucks. I thought that after my first trip there. I bad mouthed that place for a year making the same statements that you make of the Skyway. Then I want back with someone who knows where and how to fish it. Now I can go there and catch fish,because I know where and how. 

Same can be said for the Jax Pier,Dania,Pensacola and honestly any other pier or fishing spot in the whole damn state. If you don't know the area you might be inclined to think it sucks. 

My point is that you cant judge a place from your first trip,be it good or bad. And if you have zero local knowledge or even BAD local advice then your at a disadvantage as well.

As far as the required "picture proof" Yeah, There are pictures. Anything really impressive?,nah just a bunch of friends actually fishing,in the WATER (Novel idea huh?) 

Like you said, All that matters is...

Good friends having a great time trying something new. I reccomend that everyone should try that once and awhile.:fishing:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Theres allways better and other places to fish... And the skyway is a crapshoot... But i stress...... Were going fishing..
Its called fishing for a reason... And if it was called "Catching" I would think it would get old after a while... 
To me "Fishing" Is my passion... 
Learning new things.. testing new theories.. ,Meeting new people..
Its the only thing i can do .. and be totally stress free.. My other passion is Philadelphia Eagle Football...... But good lord thats Stressfull!
Ive never been skunked at the skyway.. But ive had many a day that all i got were less glamorous species.. But i ALLWAYS have fun there.
If i only caught a toadfish.. id still be happy.. I love them lil doggies!!
And ive had days where ive caught tons of fish... 
The skyway is way over fished.. cause its so big and popular.. But like BartyB said.. you learn a lil.. and can turn a bad trip into a great one..
The skyway offers up some of the best fishing in florida..
In a single day you could catch spanish mackeral,King mackeral,gag grouper,goliath grouper,Red drum,Black drum,Speckled trout,Silver trout,Gray trout,Snook,Pompano,Sheepshead,Mangrove snapper,Keywest grunts,Mutton snapper,lane snapper, Red grouper, I could go on.. but im getting bored..
You have to try the place more then a few times and watch or chit chat with some locals to catch on.. 
Ive fished pier 60 in clearwater twice.. Both times were slow.. But i dont knock it.. I see and read alot of good reports from there.. I just prefer the skyway.. 
I mean where else can you fish a pier 3/4 of a mile into the gulf.. or the south side which is 1.5 miles long... and not have to walk more than 25 feet to your fishing spot????? 
Thats just awsome!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Some hunters like to venture off into the wilderness to see what they can find.

Others are content to stay home and shoot starving ducks in a bathtub in the back yard.

Whatever blows your dress up I guess.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Some hunters like to venture off into the wilderness to see what they can find.
> Others are content to stay home and shoot starving ducks in a bathtub in the back yard.
> Whatever blows your dress up I guess.


Surf Fish, you wear a dress? That would explain a lot.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Z - how do you like the pictures?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49085


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome video. Looks like a great time! I couldn't help but notice that it looks like most all of the other areas in the video appeared to produce a lot better quality of fish than the Skyway fish at the end  It did look like a blast nonetheless.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

KodiakZach said:


> Awesome video. Looks like a great time! I couldn't help but notice that it looks like most all of the other areas in the video appeared to produce a lot better quality of fish than the Skyway fish at the end  It did look like a blast nonetheless.



Guess you just don't get it Zack, probably because you fish in a freshwater pond where the fish are captive and second because the only saltwater reports I've seen from you are "chasing other's people's reports of success". Where's the challenge in that? We're hunters, like most of the guys out there. We go out there and look at the beach try to intelligently pick a spot and fish. Hunters know that you can go to a spot and catch all day and go back the next day and get nothing. We take trips to far away fishing holes because of the experience and the challenge. We Yak because it's a different challenge, we fish different piers, try new rigs, new baits. But I guess you've got to BE a fishermen to understand a FISHERMAN.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

skyway grouper and clinders son aka The BaitMAn


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

that's my boy represent!!!!!!!future commando of the SSC baby!!!!!!!!!! They dont want none boys!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, enough man drama out of you, both of you.

Zach doesn't think Skyway is that great, most of the rest of us disagree with him. 

Zach and the guy in the purple hoodie can have Sunglow as far as I'm concerned, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

eman what's happinin in your neck of the orchard??? What eatin right now and what they eatin?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No idea, it's slow and cold here right now. If I knew it was going to suck this much here without a boat in the winter, I would have stayed put. They're catching a few reds and grouper in the pass here, that's about it.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I think this thread hasnt been locked but it has been uhhhhhh....... Shut down. SSC yall some fishin fools ..........................I'm blowing this joint ""Take what you can eat and leave the rest for the crabs ""!!!!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

LMAO. I said a place you went wasn't too great IMHO. Then you turned it into a SSC personal attack against KZ. I could care less. Kiss my azz. If you think I only catch fish in a captive pond, perhaps you should learn how to use the search function and review my fishing reports from when I lived at the beach. Chump...


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

allaroundfishin said:


> skyway grouper and clinders son aka The BaitMAn


That is a fine looking young fisherman


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Disagree with Zach too!
Was down from Va. first couple of weeksin Jan. and fished there. Yes it was slow but so was everywhere else down there but I had a good time there and I wish Iwas there right now instead up here in Va.where it was 15 deg and froze my butt off.
Most unique fishing spot I've ever been too.You can drive right up to the spot on the rail and fish out of your vehicle .
Yeah and it would be fantastic to have a camper out ther for a week and be there 24 hrs round the clock to fish and chat with fellow anglers from all over.Clean and grill your catch fresh right there as I saw a couple from Michigan do! FANTASTIC!! 
They don't take no chit either'couple of guys were acting up and next thing I know they were in a police car. Idiots!!!!
Maybe soon I'll become one of those snow birds and you natives be cussin me


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess I do have one more thing to say. Those guys were talking about a trip they were planning. They were expressing their excitement over the fishing they were going to be doing and the comradarie they were going to share. What burns me up is that you tried to throw a wet blanket on their excitement and enthusiasm. Even after they got back and had fair success. You're all about show me pictures to prove that you had a good time; else I TOLD YA SO. The kicker is that everytime you posted a report of the fish you caught in your back yard all everyone did was congratulate you. No ill will was expressed, even if some were thinking something else. You need to consider that the next time someone attempts to expresses their excitement over their fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think that sums it up perfectly. Any more commentary on this trip, which sounded like a lot of fun, should remain on topic. Thanks.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> ... *I'm taking some stupid* cold *medicine* that makes me....


I guess that pretty much explains it...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

eaglesfanguy said:


>


2007 in review.. just a few fish from the skyway.. my 2% of the time.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The Crew said:


> I guess I do have one more thing to say. Those guys were talking about a trip they were planning. They were expressing their excitement over the fishing they were going to be doing and the comradarie they were going to share. What burns me up is that you tried to throw a wet blanket on their excitement and enthusiasm. Even after they got back and had fair success. You're all about show me pictures to prove that you had a good time; else I TOLD YA SO. The kicker is that everytime you posted a report of the fish you caught in your back yard all everyone did was congratulate you. No ill will was expressed, even if some were thinking something else. You need to consider that the next time someone attempts to expresses their excitement over their fishing.



It's alright Ed...He got kicked off FSF for being a smart azz know it all Dick...Some people just have inferiority complexes I guess....Wake up Zach, Ya aint all that.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think we're done here.


----------

